# Traynor YCV80 - current Value?



## hammer744 (Feb 4, 2006)

I may be swinging a deal where I end up with a Traynor YCV80. I will probably sell it off for the cash, and would like to know what one of these would normally fetch. They're around a grand new. It's fairly new and in 'mint' condition according to the seller (which is, of course, subjective).

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I can only find one completed auction on eBay, and it sold for $417 USD. The new Traynors take a BEATING on resale. You can just browse through Craigslist ads to verify that. On average I see ones still under warranty (so less than 2 years old) sell for $300-400 less than they were new (and that doesn't include taxes). It took me FOREVER to sell a YCV50blue that was in pristine condition and I ended up taking a beating on it. Sucks if you want to sell one, great if you want to buy one. 

Do an eBay completed auctions search for Traynor YCV amps and it will give you an idea of what they sell for in general.


----------



## hammer744 (Feb 4, 2006)

Yeah, I just did some searching, and it doesn't look promising. There's one on craigslist now, but I think it's the same guy that I've been talking with. He's asking $800.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I'd make him a lower offer and see what happens. I see Traynor amps that are priced high sit on Craigslist forever. There are just too many of them around, and the resale values just aren't great on them. I have no idea why because they are great amps.


----------



## ovul82jazz (Feb 18, 2008)

hammer744 said:


> I may be swinging a deal where I end up with a Traynor YCV80. I will probably sell it off for the cash, and would like to know what one of these would normally fetch. They're around a grand new. It's fairly new and in 'mint' condition according to the seller (which is, of course, subjective).
> 
> Any input would be appreciated.


Hi there, Well if you're looking for a custom valve 80 and are anywhere near Saskatoon, I have one for sale. I bought it for my son who now plays more acoustic and I can't really use it for the jazz that I play.... well, that and I'm too old to lift the darn thing. I'm looking for $650-700 for it. It is in beautiful shape, not gigged and just sort of cluttering up my studio at present. If you're interested, please just drop me a note at [email protected] and I can send digital pics. Amities, Roger


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I sold mine for $500 to one of my best friends - i was going to charge $600 for it otherwise.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

no more then 450 to 500$ TOPS if in perfect working order.


----------



## Geriatricrocker (Jul 20, 2009)

These are well built amps, but the sound doesn`t project like the smaller YCV40`s, they have decent low frequencies but from 10 feet away you`s think the 40 watt was the stonger amp. I bought the 4X10 model, and only because the couldn`t seem to give it away, I don`t need 80 watts to play alone in the basement. Bought it for $400, and the guy was glad to get it. But if you love tube amps, it is a well built amp, solid construction, and runs quiet becasue of DC heater supply.I did sell mine , if another one was available at $400 I would probably buy it, but the YCV40 is a more versatile amp, and less money new.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, there's been a few of the 80 watters sitting on Craigslist forever. 

Those amps have lots of great features - better than most of the YCV line, but they just don't seem to move. 

If you're acquiring it in order to sell it, don't get your hopes up. 

If you're acquiring it because you WANT one - that's a different story completely. Go for it. I think there's a closed back 2 x 12 extension cab that would help a lot with the projection problems.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

holy bump batman


----------

